
Something to smile about: A 5,000-mile walk across Asia, guided by Google Maps - swohns
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/11/something-to-smile-about-5000-mile-walk.html
======
swohns
Smiletrek.org: Very cool use of technology to enhance a very human adventure.

